# Cannondale System Six Resto effort



## Dirkus (Oct 14, 2013)

Thought I'd share my spray can resto, in the garage effort. 
Quite pleased with results. Especially as picked it up initially for £250.

Motivation and decent weather required now to ride it!!


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks fantastic mate well done. Now go enjoy the ride!


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

brand new!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

All that work... and you painted over the BB


----------



## Dirkus (Oct 14, 2013)

*bb*

Ha, I'm dense, but not that dense. Old cups to protect the threads.



Ride is superb, just getting a bit chilly out there!!





tlg said:


> All that work... and you painted over the BB


----------

